# Forum opera trip: Amsterdam, 3rd April, Macbeth



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's official, we have a date and a place agreed! Everyone is welcome.

Theatre seat booking isn't open yet. We'll try to get seats close together if we can, although that's a minor point really.

We'll have a meal and drinks beforehand, probably during and after too!

Currently committed: Alexander, Dongiovanni, Sospiro


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Previous trips


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I have second balcony row 1 seat 2 on option now for 25 minutes to go !

Update: Confirmed. Alexander has same row seat 4.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> I have second balcony row 1 seat 2 on option now for 25 minutes to go !


I think it's popular! I've got 1st balcony Row 2 and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I think it's popular! I've got 1st balcony Row 2 and I'm happy with that.


Excellent ! It's a go !


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Ticket printed and in hand .

Arrival flight booked. Still not sure about a departure. I'm looking for another opera or concert on the next night and am pondering a trip down to La Monnaie in Brussels for a new opera: Penthesilea.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Ticket printed and in hand .


Great!



Alexander said:


> Arrival flight booked. Still not sure about a departure. I'm looking for another opera or concert on the next night and am pondering a trip down to La Monnaie in Brussels for a new opera: Penthesilea.


Never heard of it but sounds intriguing. Have you looked to see if there's anything on at the Concertgebouw?


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's Matthew Passion at the Concertgebouw. That's my fall-back option which would give me a more relaxed stay in Amsterdam. I'm researching whether this composer Pascal Dusapin is worth the trip for me. The synopsis indicates a lot of banging, screeching and hollering. (At least I believe those are the technical terms).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> It's Matthew Passion at the Concertgebouw. That's my fall-back option which would give me a more relaxed stay in Amsterdam. I'm researching whether this composer Pascal Dusapin is worth the trip for me. The synopsis indicates a lot of banging, screeching and hollering. (At least I believe those are the technical terms).


Have you seen Matthew Passion at the Concertgebouw before? I went two years ago and it was superb.



> (At least I believe those are the technical terms)


:lol:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

YOLO! I booked a hotelroom for friday, and a ticket for the Matthew Passion at the Concertgebouw.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> YOLO! I booked a hotelroom for friday, and a ticket for the Matthew Passion at the Concertgebouw.


 

We can meet up afterwards as well!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

At the matinee on 6th April there are cameras in the auditorium so hopefully this _Macbeth_ will eventually be released on DVD.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

sospiro said:


> At the matinee on 6th April there are cameras in the auditorium so hopefully this _Macbeth_ will eventually be released on DVD.


Hopefully the production/performance is _worth_ releasing on DVD. 

And I really hope it's not men in grey lounge suits and leather trench coats. It's set in Scotland yet seldom do we get any Scottish detail in productions.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Hopefully the production/performance is _worth_ releasing on DVD.
> 
> And I really hope it's not men in grey lounge suits and leather trench coats. It's set in Scotland yet seldom do we get any Scottish detail in productions.


Don't get your hopes up too much... DNO does regie all over the place.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much... DNO does regie all over the place.


Yes but just because it's regie, doesn't mean it's a clunker. And DNO has done some superb modern productions which were released on DVD.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Due to some changes in my personal timetable, I've had to abandon my Inverness to Amsterdam flight (at a pesky no refund rate!) and am now flying into Brussels on the day before (April 2nd). The good news is that I have evening options:
a) Brussels - Pentheselia (a new modern opera by Pascal Dusapin)
b) Antwerp -Don Giovanni 

As I've never been to either place before, any thoughts on which one I should go to? Perhaps I should wait for some reviews on the new opera. It might be a stinker!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Due to some changes in my personal timetable, I've had to abandon my Inverness to Amsterdam flight (*at a pesky no refund rate!*)


 



Alexander said:


> and am now flying into Brussels on the day before (April 2nd). The good news is that I have evening options:
> a) Brussels - Pentheselia (a new modern opera by Pascal Dusapin)
> b) Antwerp -Don Giovanni


 



Alexander said:


> As I've never been to either place before, any thoughts on which one I should go to? Perhaps I should wait for some reviews on the new opera. It might be a stinker!


If it was me, I'd choose Don Giovanni.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I am very jealous. Was a frequent visitor there when i lived in Holland. The little cd shop (Concerto) on the road nearby (Utrectstraat) was an old favourite weekend hangout.

A glass of wine, before, half way through and at the end....a summer evening. Perfect! Enjoy


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Yashin said:


> I am very jealous. Was a frequent visitor there when i lived in Holland. The little cd shop (Concerto) on the road nearby (Utrectstraat) was an old favourite weekend hangout.


I know that shop!



Yashin said:


> A glass of wine, before, half way through and at the end....a summer evening. Perfect! Enjoy


Wish you could join us.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Due to some changes in my personal timetable, I've had to abandon my Inverness to Amsterdam flight (at a pesky no refund rate!) and am now flying into Brussels on the day before (April 2nd). The good news is that I have evening options:
> a) Brussels - Pentheselia (a new modern opera by Pascal Dusapin)
> b) Antwerp -Don Giovanni
> 
> As I've never been to either place before, any thoughts on which one I should go to? Perhaps I should wait for some reviews on the new opera. It might be a stinker!


Go for the Don... I was actually thinking about going to this performance, I live quite near to Antwerp. Don't know any of the singers. It's a new production. Here is some information about it.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Found a review... in Dutch. Try google translate. 2/5 stars.

Not a new production. This review is of the previous cast.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Four weeks to go! Taking that 2/5 review into account I decided to ditch your namesake's opera in Antwerp and go that new opera Penthesilia in Brussels the previous evening.

It looks like I'll be heading to Budapest again and expect to meet up with our perempe on Saturday May 30th for Mefistofele. Anyone interested? It's a sort of themed weekend with Der Frieschutz on Friday and Faust on Sunday.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> Four weeks to go! Taking that 2/5 review into account I decided to ditch your namesake's opera in Antwerp and go that new opera Penthesilia in Brussels the previous evening.


 

It's always exciting to see new opera.



Alexander said:


> It looks like I'll be heading to Budapest again and expect to meet up with our perempe on Saturday May 30th for Mefistofele. Anyone interested? It's a sort of themed weekend with Der Frieschutz on Friday and Faust on Sunday.


That sounds amazing! I'd love to join you but I'm doing something else that weekend.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Four weeks to go! Taking that 2/5 review into account I decided to ditch your namesake's opera in Antwerp and go that new opera Penthesilia in Brussels the previous evening.
> 
> It looks like I'll be heading to Budapest again and expect to meet up with our perempe on Saturday May 30th for Mefistofele. Anyone interested? It's a sort of themed weekend with Der Frieschutz on Friday and Faust on Sunday.


I would love to, but I have already made other plans.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

It's here! This week we have our forum opera trip to Amsterdam.

Are we meeting up beforehand for something to eat?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Alexander said:


> It's here! This week we have our forum opera trip to Amsterdam.
> 
> Are we meeting up beforehand for something to eat?


That would be great!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> It's here! This week we have our forum opera trip to Amsterdam.
> 
> Are we meeting up beforehand for something to eat?


Of course ! I'll be in Amsterdam around 3 pm, so we can hang out before and choose a place to eat. I'll do some research, any special whishes ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Of course! I'll be in Amsterdam around 3 pm, so we can hang out before and choose a place to eat. I'll do some research, any special wishes ?


I'm arriving in Amsterdam on Thursday so any time on the Friday suits me. I'm staying very near to the opera house so we could meet in the entrance, it that's OK with you guys?

I don't mind where we go for food, I'll eat anything.

Only two more days at work then it'll be goodbye rainy Birmingham, hello rainy Schiphol.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Best wishes to you all for an enjoyable outing!! It's nice to see this kind of coordination happening. I still regret only finding out after the fact that Sospiro and I were at the Zurich Opera on the same evening a few years ago and missed each other.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Best wishes to you all for an enjoyable outing!!


Thanks!



Cavaradossi said:


> It's nice to see this kind of coordination happening. I still regret only finding out after the fact that Sospiro and I were at the Zurich Opera on the same evening a few years ago and missed each other.


That was a real shame. _Jenůfa_ wasn't it?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

_Jenůfa_ and what I will always remember as "The Bucket" _Lucia_.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I should be at my hotel by 15:30, which is 5-10 mins walk from the opera. I'll only be hanging around so can meet as early as you want. Don, I think you already realise that with your local knowledge we're expecting you to suggest the ideal meeting and eating place!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Flights to Amsterdam have been severely disrupted today because of strong winds.

Fingers crossed the wind subsides by the time Alexander and myself fly.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

We are not lucky... The Lady has cancelled the premiere.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Alexander said:


> I should be at my hotel by 15:30, which is 5-10 mins walk from the opera. I'll only be hanging around so can meet as early as you want. Don, I think you already realise that with your local knowledge we're expecting you to suggest the ideal meeting and eating place!


Ow, yes, I'll take it upon me


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> We are not lucky... The Lady has cancelled the premiere.


What a shame, I was looking forward to hearing Nadja Michael.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> I'm staying very near to the opera house so we could meet in the entrance, it that's OK with you guys?


Yes, let's do that. Make sure the phones are charged


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got back from our trip and still too excited to sleep. It was a great experience, it's been great getting to know Annie and Alexander ! We had a really good time in Amsterdam, turns out Alexander and Annie know Amsterdam better than I do, that was embarrassing 

We all agreed the substitute soprano for Lady Macbeth was not that good, and the production was so-so. Too many scene changes that just took too much time. But the rest was very good, I personally thought the orchestra, choir, conductor and both Banquo and Macduff were the highlights, MacBeth got a lot better in the second half, as did The Lady but she didn't manage to convince.

Mattew passion was a a positive surprise. I'm not a fan of counter tenors, yet tonight Sytse Buwalda managed to pull a tear from my eye with Erbarme Dich. Annie, your assumption our conductor was a little crazy... judge for yourself tomorrow  Stading ovation for the Bach Choir & Orchestra.

Can't wait for the next trip !

PS: Alexander - those Brussels chocolates are delicious !


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Just got back from our trip and still too excited to sleep. It was a great experience, it's been great getting to know Annie and Alexander ! We had a really good time in Amsterdam, turns out Alexander and *Annie* know Amsterdam better than I do, that was embarrassing


Thanks for your opera trip info, perhaps some pictures will be posted........

Sospiro (Annie) seems to be the ultimate opera companion, at her home base of ROH she has a most amazing ability to go backstage and meet all the biggest opera stars, I am always impressed.....


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a very nice time. It was such a pleasure to spend time with Jeroen and Annie. Lots of conversation and interesting opera and travel stories. Jeroen gamely took on the role of tour leader and did a great job selecting bars and restaurants. (I would have never have tasted bitterballs otherwise.)

We are thinking of future trips in other parts of Europe and would love to meet other forum members.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with what the others have said and it was great to meet up and swap anecdotes!

I've been to see _Macbeth_ (matinee) again today and it was supposed to be filmed, presumably for DVD and my seat was designated a 'camera platz' and cost me €25 for front row of the stalls. When I got there though there were no cameras but don't know why it wasn't filmed.

Some photos.

*Alexander, Sospiro and Dongiovanni*



*Check out the doodle on the violinist's score*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

More photos

*Cast and production team*



*Woo-kyung Kim (Macduff)*



*Vitalij Kowaljow (Banco); Vincenzo Costanzo (Malcolm) and Lukas Jakobski (medico)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Started a bit damp but the sun came out and it was a super day

*Rembrandtplein*



*Opera house*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Most of the reviews have been poor; mostly complaining about Amarilli Nizza's difficulties, the numerous scene changes and the cuts.

One positive review from a Bachtrack reviewer.

I'll be interested to see if one of the other performances is filmed and whether it will make it to DVD but I don't think this one will remain in the repertoire.

There are two DVDs of the Phyllida Lloyd and this proves how popular a traditional version can be. I have both and I wouldn't be surprised if I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I like the ROH production very much.

On the Dutch speaking opera blog Place de l'Opera the review was negative. It quickly became the thread with the most responses I ever saw... mostly people discussing the obvious modern/conventional topic. The majority judges Breths' production as totally uninspired and unoriginal, loosing all the action with the many scene changes and pauses.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> I like the ROH production very much.
> 
> On the Dutch speaking opera blog Place de l'Opera the review was negative. It quickly became the thread with the most responses I ever saw... mostly people discussing the obvious modern/conventional topic. The majority judges Breths' production as totally uninspired and unoriginal, loosing all the action with the many scene changes and pauses.


I read somewhere (a German interview I think) that Breth used the black curtain after most of the scene changes thinking the audience would be sitting there stunned and enthralled but instead there was coughing, talking, laughing and at the last one I attended, two lads taking selfies while we sat waiting.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Annie, what did you think of the Matthew Passion ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Annie, what did you think of the Matthew Passion ?


I loved it. Pieter Jan Leusink is rather eccentric, flinging his arms about and flicking his fingers towards the singers but it worked! I loved the two basses and although, like you, I'm not a huge fan of counter tenors, I enjoyed Sytse Buwalda's singing. And of course the acoustics of the Concertgebouw are superb.

*My view*



*Standing ovation*


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes... he is eccentric. The band played great. I was surprised by the average age of the audience... which was very young.


----------

